# Final payment details for the Addington meet.......



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2010)

The Addington have now received the deposits for the golf day, but have expressed concern over the payment method. 
Apparently, they didnâ€™t appreciate me sending 32 cheques to them as it was a â€œlogistical nightmareâ€ to try to administer.
They have forgiven me but have also asked that on the day I pay the full amount in one, either on my credit card or with one cheque.
As my credit card is undergoing major surgery at the moment, itâ€™s going to have to be a cheque.
Could I therefore ask everybody who is attending the day to forward a cheque for the balance (Â£50.00) to me at....

Mr R Smith
72, Dorset Road,
BEXHILL ON SEA,
East Sussex,
TN40 1SQ

If you could please make the cheque payable to MR R SMITH rather than The Addington this would be appreciated.

You can post date the cheque for the middle of March if you want as I wonâ€™t be banking them until a couple of days before the event so that they cover the cheque I myself will be writing out.
I hope that this doesnâ€™t inconvenience you too much, if you have any questions at all please feel free to ask.
As before, I will indicate on the site when I have received your cheque.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 8, 2010)

The Addington have now received the deposits for the golf day, but have expressed concern over the payment method. 
Apparently, they didnâ€™t appreciate me sending 32 cheques to them as it was a â€œlogistical nightmareâ€ to try to administer.
They have forgiven me but have also asked that on the day I pay the full amount in one, either on my credit card or with one cheque.
As my credit card is undergoing major surgery at the moment, itâ€™s going to have to be a cheque.
Could I therefore ask everybody who is attending the day to forward a cheque for the balance (Â£50.00) to me at....

Mr R Smith
72, Dorset Road,
BEXHILL ON SEA,
East Sussex,
TN40 1SQ

If you could please make the cheque payable to MR R SMITH rather than The Addington this would be appreciated.

You can post date the cheque for the middle of March if you want as I wonâ€™t be banking them until a couple of days before the event so that they cover the cheque I myself will be writing out.
I hope that this doesnâ€™t inconvenience you too much, if you have any questions at all please feel free to ask.
As before, I will indicate on the site when I have received your cheque.
Thanks
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Are you trustworthy enough??  Are you going to take our cheques, cash them and then run off and become Ms Roberta Smith with your ill gotten gains??


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you trustworthy enough??  
Are you going to take our cheques, cash them and then run off and become Ms Roberta Smith with your ill gotten gains??  

Click to expand...

No.
Possibly


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2010)

Latest payments situation....lots more needed please lads.

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) PAID IN FULL
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
24 DEANELLIOT999 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
25 BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
26 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
27 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
28 RUBEN RIPLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
29 PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
30 GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
31 PAULTAYLOR13 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
32 COMPTON77 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECIEVED


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 9, 2010)

Cheque winging its way to you in the morning mate.

Cheers,

Golfmmad.


----------



## rickg (Feb 9, 2010)

Cheque's in the post.....


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2010)

Cheque's in the post..... 

Click to expand...





			Cheque winging its way to you in the morning mate.

Cheers,

Golfmmad. 

Click to expand...

Thanks lads.

Can I just remind everybody to make their cheques payable to  *MR R SMITH* this time please, and to also write their site nickname on the back as well?
TIA
Rob


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2010)

Rob - Posted cheque last night so should be with you either today or tomorrow.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Region3 (Feb 10, 2010)

Gawn Guv.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you trustworthy enough??  
Are you going to take our cheques, cash them and then run off and become Ms Roberta Smith with your ill gotten gains??  

Click to expand...

No.
Possibly


Click to expand...

In the post.....
Can I see the before and after photos?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2010)

Received a cheque today from a "P D Little" but no site name on the back of it.
Any help????
Rob


----------



## vig (Feb 10, 2010)

Received a cheque today from a "P D Little" but no site name on the back of it.
Any help????
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Puff daddy's been lurkin and wants to come play


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2010)

Received a cheque today from a "P D Little" but no site name on the back of it.
Any help????
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Puff daddy's been lurkin and wants to come play  

Click to expand...

Maybe some Northern Knob is being silly


----------



## vig (Feb 10, 2010)

Jesus, i thought he was an American  
He's not from Moss side is he?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry - P D Little is me! 

Can confirm that I am defintely not an Americn rapper, nor a 'Northern Knob' from Moss Side!!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry - P D Little is me! 

Can confirm that I am defintely not an Americn rapper, nor a 'Northern Knob' from Moss Side!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Pieman.
I will mark you off as "paid in full" on my main list and thanks for getting it to me nice and quickly.
Have written up all the scorecards, and done my "leader board" as well as an intro letter to everyone.
It's amazing how quickly it's coming round
Getting excited now
      

PS Meant "Vig" was being the Northern Knob


----------



## PieMan (Feb 11, 2010)

Smiffy - since moving from Surrey to Hertfordshire, I am often referred to as northern knob by my mates!!

Top effort on organising though - looking forward to a cracking day.


----------



## compton77 (Feb 11, 2010)

Smiffy - Just put my cheque in the post, hopefully with you tomorrow


----------



## Robobum (Feb 11, 2010)

Smiffy, cheque in the post tonight. But after watching the dispatches programme about Royal Mail it might be opened in the sorting office before you get it!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2010)

Smiffy, cheque in the post tonight. But after watching the dispatches programme about Royal Mail it might be opened in the sorting office before you get it!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Because of the snow we've had down here since Wednesday morning we've had no post for the last two days. Hoping to be able to update the list tonight as most of the snow has now gone so I'm expecting a pile of letters through the door when I walk in this evening
  

*Can I please remind anyone who hasn't sent me their cheques to do so as soon as possible please. As I mentioned in the first post, you can post date them to the middle of March if you want to as I won't be banking them until a couple of days before the event.*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2010)

Received 8 more payments today folks, thanks for those.
Updated payment received list here....

Received 8 more payments today folks. Thanks for that but still some more to come...

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) PAID IN FULL
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
24 DEANELLIOT999 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
25 BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
26 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
27 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
28 RUBEN RIPLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
29 PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
30 GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
31 PAULTAYLOR13 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
32 COMPTON77 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2010)

Couple more payments received today. Thanks very much.
Latest list looks like this......

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) PAID IN FULL
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
24 DEANELLIOT999 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
25 BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
26 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
27 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
28 RUBEN RIPLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
29 PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
30 GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
31 PAULTAYLOR13 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
32 COMPTON77 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL

If you are *MR P M RAPLEY* could you please contact me via PM?
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a "bump" as I am still waiting for quite a few more payments to arrive lads!
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2010)

Latest payment situation..........

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) PAID IN FULL
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
24 DEANELLIOT999 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
25 BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
26 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
27 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
28 RUBEN RIPLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
29 PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
30 GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
31 PAULTAYLOR13 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
32 COMPTON77 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2010)

Latest payment information..
Sorry for keep posting, but you can't edit after a certain length of time    

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) PAID IN FULL
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
24 DEANELLIOT999 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
25 BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
26 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
27 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
28 RUBEN RIPLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
29 PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
30 GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
31 PAULTAYLOR13 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
32 COMPTON77 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL


----------



## Leftie (Feb 24, 2010)

So....

2 Golf Monthly yet to pay

4 Golf Magic yet to pay

4 of Smiffy's mates (  ) yet to pay.

Come on Team Golf Monthly.  Put the rest to shame.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 25, 2010)

Latest payment details...

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) PAID IN FULL
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
24 DOC17 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
25 BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
26 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) PAID IN FULL 
27 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) PAID IN FULL 
28 RUBEN RIPLEY (UNATTACHED) PAID IN FULL 
29 PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
30 GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED) PAID IN FULL 
31 PAULTAYLOR13 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
32 COMPTON77 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2010)

Just final confirmation that everybody has now paid in full, 32 runners. Thanks very much to everyone for sorting it out so promptly, will make the running of the day much easier.
Final list looks like this, I will be posting more details up about the day in a week or so's time.
Thanks once again....

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) PAID IN FULL
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
24 DOC17 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL
25 BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL 
26 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) PAID IN FULL 
27 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) PAID IN FULL 
28 RUBEN RIPLEY (UNATTACHED) PAID IN FULL 
29 PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
30 GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED) PAID IN FULL 
31 PAULTAYLOR13 (GOLF MAGIC) PAID IN FULL
32 COMPTON77 (GOLF MONTHLY) PAID IN FULL


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2010)

Only two weeks to go!
Let's hope the weather is like it is today. It will be gorgeous. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 16, 2010)

One thing is certain about the weather...


...it will be dark when I leave home in the morning


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2010)

...it will be dark when I leave home in the morning
		
Click to expand...

When you stand on the 7th tee not knowing what club to hit 'cos all you can see in front of you is trees it will get a bit gloomy too!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 16, 2010)

...it will be dark when I leave home in the morning
		
Click to expand...

When you stand on the 7th tee not knowing what club to hit 'cos all you can see in front of you is trees it will get a bit gloomy too!


Click to expand...

It's ok, I've just had a look on the website and it's only 141 or 151 depending on the tee.
Easy gap wedge for most on here, that should go over the trees nicely   

By the way, do you know which tees we'll be playing from?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2010)

It's ok, I've just had a look on the website and it's only 141 or 151 depending on the tee.
Easy gap wedge for most on here, that should go over the trees nicely   

By the way, do you know which tees we'll be playing from?
		
Click to expand...

Errr my mistake. I meant the eighth! The 7th is where we will be having the nearest the pin comp in the afternoon!

This is a brief description of the 8th taken from the "Golf Club Atlas". Believe me, when you stand on the tee for the first time, you will be perplexed and not have a bloody clue as to which club you are going to use. Trust me.....

"8th hole, 425 yards; A card wrecker of a hole, this two shotter starts with a blind drive that would be at home on a wild tumbling links course. The crest of the hill is the highest point on the property and the fairway is set along a spine that falls sharply away to the left and right into ravines. As the ravines are obscured by tree growth, the immediate terror of this hole may not become evident until one mishits a shot". 
Hehehehe!! That just about sums it up nicely. 

We'll be playing off the yellows on the day. Again, trust me. It will be tough enough....


----------



## rickg (Mar 16, 2010)

Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2010)

Just a week to go....    

And the long range weather forecast is giving sleet/snow


----------

